# OMG wth is wrong with this douche



## Jesswalter75 (Jan 27, 2019)

So it’s 8pm and I just found out my husband ran off to Houston today and is at a motocross event (2 hours from home and in another state as we live in La) and I had no at all...he’s been gone since 10 am and told me he was at his sisters house 5 min down the road. Hasn’t answered my texts or calls all day. I finally asked his mom if she knew where he was and she responds oh yeah he went to Houston to motocross with his dad and sister, wtf who goes to another state a couple hours away and doesn’t at least let their spouse know where they are? Wtf is wrong with this douche


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Maybe to avoid a reaction like this?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Past threads indicate him avoiding you and you being especially irritated by his leaving and him not telling you--he knows this pushes hid buttons. 

This gives us a hint: you want togetherness, he does not. "Says he can’t stand the sound of my voice it just gets on his fn nerves...."

If you continued same thread explanations would be easier. Right now, you want him to change and only he can make the decision to want to change--he doesn't. You can't change him, but you can change yourself.....


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Sounds like you guys have some major communication issues. No, I can’t imagine my husband would ever lie about where he was gonig and then go to an event in another state. Sounds like you guys must have problems with hair on them...


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Seems like I remember your other post. Your the hard working sugar mamma married to the entitled little boy.

It's never gonna work out for you. You chase chase chase him...and he avoids and runs from you.

He is keeping that one little thread of attention connected so the cash keeps flowing. 

The whole entire thing is completely self defeating for you. 

He is never going to be the object of a satisfied desire. 

Your going to have to get over it ..... otherwise you will just be trapped in your own misery forever.





If I weren't at work I would have been at the MX event myself !!!!!!


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> Your the hard working sugar mamma married to the entitled little boy.


So not only do you* continue* to stay with this fool, but you SUPPORT him on top of it?

Are there no other men within a 50 mile radius of your home? Is this guy the only one in your part of the state? I don't get why you continue to cling like grim death to someone like this, no matter what he does. Truly, I don't get it.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

In answer to your title question - YOU!

He's having fun with your delusion that you can 'fix' him. He doesn't want to be 'fixed' and doesn't think he needs to be 'fixed'. 

Stop chasing him. When he takes off, don't call around checking on him. Don't text him or call him. When he finally shows up, have the refrigerator emptied of everything except condiments. Don't feed him. If you pay for his phone, cut it off. Move his things to a spare room and put a lock on your bedroom door. Have him served with divorce papers. He might finally get the hint that his free ride is in jeopardy.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

The answer is simple, he does what he wants when he wants. He is an impulsive, immature, selfish little boy. Your presence is an inconveinious to him and he has zero respect for you.

Be honest, you already knew the answer to your question. Right?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

He has interesting hobbies. He maintains an air of mystery. He has her begging for his attention. He's probably in pretty good shape. Sounds like being a Douche is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It's not what's wrong with him. It's what's wrong with you for continuing to be married to him. But you already know that.


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

Stop putting up with his behavior. His family enables him, so let them deal with him. Pack his stuff and send it to his parents house, complete with divorce papers. Be done with the childish games, and get on with adulthood. Who knows, you might even find a man that has grown up and is ready for a real relationship. 

I was married to a pro mx racer. It takes a special one to actually put his wife before his bike. I didn't have that guy, and neither do you. Let me guess, he isn't good enough to be sponsored, and you support his hobby. Either accept those terms, or realize you deserve better.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> Sounds like being a Douche is a pretty good deal.



I like it..... the hours are good, and there's no heavy lifting....


----------

